# PLEASE READ if you recieve child support



## Linz88

Hi my fob works 48hrs per week and gets around 1200 a month, he stil lives with his parents so all he has to pay is his car insurance, 

I was wondering how much child support i would recieve. 

He does have a 1 year old daughter and another baby who wil be born in september <the reason we broke up>
Or if you dont no because off 3 children could you tel me how much you recieve for one child when you earn over 1000 a month. I am not working and will most likely be on benefits when my baby arrives x x x


----------



## Ash_P

Im going thru CSA at the minute, my ex earns about 1500 a month, frankly i dont give a shit how much he has to pay on rent, his car etc as CSA dont take that into consideration anyway. He fathered a child so by law he has to pay for it. From what they have told me they base the money the FOB has to pay depending on nights per year they have the child (the more they have the baby overnight the less they have to pay)

My FOB will not be having my baby overnight, he hasnt even tried to make contact to even as much as see her, and she was born a week ago. 
So based on him having her 52 nights a year or less (which works out at once a week) He will will have pay 15% of his income per month once his tax, NI, and pension is taken out. 

Cause he has father 1 child to u, by rite he has to pay 15%, if its 2 children to a mother its 20% and 3 children or more is 25%, but I dont think it will affect you the fact that he has children to different mothers. 

Im also on benefits at the minute, so I wont get the full amount. CSA work it out that I will get £20 per month, outta the money that he pays. They take into consideration that the goverment is paying u to live as ur not working, so u either get ur income support (or whatever benefit ur on) then the £20 CSA or u stop getting beneift and get the full CSA. So it actually makes it more worth my while financially to stay on income support as I get more money in the long run.

Once Mollie is up a wee bit and Im fit for work Ill be going back to work and start claiming working tax credits rather than income support, which means I will then get the full CSA money that he has to pay.

It doesnt actually bother me that Im only getting £20 of what he has to pay, Im just glad that they will be taking the full money outta his wages so he see`s that he just cant walk away from his daughter and expect to pay nothing.

Hope this helps, but if ur confused the CSA website has a calculator where u can fill everything in and it gives u an approx amount u are entitled to, or just give them a wee ring, they are really helpful. x


----------



## lauramarie

hey the csa website has a calculator that will work it out for you

I get 15% of FOB wage, so £57 a week, i work so get to keep the full amount, think it is so unfair that mothers who don't work only get to keep £20

try and make sure that you have lots of info on FOB to give to csa, as the more info you have the easier it will be x


----------



## Linz88

ash p thats exactly all i care about.. i wouldnt even care if i didnt get the £20 its just he wont buy anything for baby so i want him to atleast have some money come out his pocket.. xx


----------



## Linz88

thanks every one i done it xx


----------



## Linz88

for the 3 children he should be gettin 540 taken out off his wagess. im sooo glad.. bcuz i didnt wana be struggling knowin hez not


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Hey I just wanted to add to yours Ashp as my OH is paying CSA. They DO take into account his other childern but your money should only go down by like £2/£3

My OH earns £1250 a year and he has to pay £44 a week if that helps but he DOES NOT have any other childern.....YET :D!!! LOL

As for income support etc. if you get MORE THAN £20 a week from FOB (example if you get £40 from FOB £20 will be deducted from your income support but you MUST tell job centre you are claiming CSA otherwise you will be made to repay the money!!!!!)

Also if you cannot provide OH N.I number or where he works it will be hard to trace him.....it will also be hard if FOB is not on the birth cert. And just to make you aware MY dad got away with the CSA because his employer lied and told them he didnt work their....(some employers do this now)!!!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Linz88

hi what if hes already on there system paying for another child from another women wil he be very easy to trace


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Linz88 said:


> hi what if hes already on there system paying for another child from another women wil he be very easy to trace

Providing he IS paying i.e everymonth and they know where he is working then yes it will be a piece of cake and shouldnt take long to get your money sorted :D!! xx


----------



## lilysmum

if u go onto the website for csa you can get an estimate of what you will recieve x


----------



## purpledahlia

They found FOB in my case and i didnt have him on BC or N.I number, but gave all the details i could and they found him. They are just now confirming other info and then im guessing will ring him. they didnt even ask me about the BC at all so dont think it matters about that,


----------

